# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java EE : نگارش سازمانی جاوا >  مشکل لود شدن maven در intellij

## kh.moh3en

سلام من وقتی برنامه intellij باز میکنم و میخوام پروژه ای با maven بسازم هیچی لود نمیکنه مانند عکس

Screen Shot 2020-09-14 at 5.43.51 PM.jpg

----------


## vahid-p

من با intellij زیاد کار نکردم، اما با یک سرچ میبینید این مشکل شما زیاد وجود داشته و گویا به خاطر رم کمی هست که بهش اختصاص میده.
https://intellij-support.jetbrains.c...on-new-project

این ویدیو هم همینو نشون میده: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=un8S3t1N4FY

----------

